# What cpt code? Is ok to bill 55450



## kviolet (Sep 1, 2015)

Procedural/Moderate Sedation Administered: No.

Performed By:
?  Performed by
ED Attending

Procedure Type:
?  Procedure Type
Other
?  Other Procedure
reduction of paraphimosis

Preparation:
Patient was placed in the supine The procedure site was prepped with.

Anesthesia:
?  Local anesthesia was accomplished by infiltration with 1% lidocaine  ml of.
?  Analgesics: morphine  2 mg of.

Regional Block:
?  Regional Block
not administered

Post Procedure:
?  Post Procedure
urine obtained

Complications:
?  Complications
Procedure tolerated well with no complications

Additional Comments:
?  Additional Comments: 6 year old male who had a paraphimosis for 15 hr prior to presentation. Patient had a topical anesthetic placed (LMX) and ice. Manual pressure applied with ice x 10 minutes by fellow. Patient received 0.1mg/kg of IV morphine 5 min prior to reduction. Reduction sucessfully with no complication. Slight hypopigmentation of skin around glans noted. GU consulted for follow.


----------



## sswisher (Sep 5, 2015)

Not okay to bill 55450, but I think you meant 54450, which is fine.  https://www.supercoder.com/coding-n...dits-when-coding-phimosisparaphimosis-article


----------

